# Glockmeister Grip Plugs



## rondogg (Mar 7, 2012)

Do the Glockmeister Grip Plugs potentially crack the frame at the lanyard hole? I have a Gen4 G21 and while waiting for the new introduction of this accessory, I have had time to look at the relative thinness of the composite frame at that location, and have concern that in my attempt to make my gun look finished and cool, that I may damage it and then I will be an idiot and not be so cool.


----------

